# headless deer



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

hey guys been a while since ive been on here. Been to busy with the hunting season, but i just need to vent a little bit :******: So ive had a pretty good hunting season this year taking my first black bear in spring and a 2x2 mulie in fall. This was my first year hunting black bear and mulie in idaho. i was going to finish up the season by doing some white tail hunting back home in Ohio over thanksgiving. my compound bow was back in idaho so i had to use a crossbow my dad had. (first time hunting with one). so after a few days hunting i see this very nice 10 or 12 point (wasnt really to worried about counting points). Shot it and the arrow went streight through it so i didnt know where excatly i hit it but i knew it was a little high. Me and dad started tracking the deer and didnt wait to long because youth gun season was in that day. We seen that we kept jumping the deer up so we went home ate lunch and gave it a chance to die so we wouldnt be chacing it to the next county. ANYWAYS by the time we found the deer somebody got to it first and cut the head off right behind the ears. :******: It made me and my dad so sick we kinda lost the drive to hunt after that!!

whats wrong with people!! This is the first year we have ever got a treestand stolen from us too!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

terrible ending to a great start


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Did you report this to authorities? Probably wouldn't be a bad idea even though they couldn't do anything about it.

Did you get a good look at the rack? Any distinguishing characteristics about it that would stick out? Check out some contests or listen to bar talk. I'm sure the upstanding individual won't be able to keep his mouth shut!

Keep an eye out for it and if you see it be sure to "congratulate" the "hunter"! What a scum bag!


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah im back in idaho now but my dad was going to ask around because he may have a good ideah of who took it. We contacted the warden and told him about it and asked that if we could get ahold of the head if my dad could tag it in for me. The warden said just get a hold of the head and we'll see from there. I'll like to see how this all plays out!


----------

